# Helanthium tenellum for club members



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a boat load of chain sword, a.k.a _Echinodorus tenellus_ that I don't have room for any more. I would like to trade for assassin snails, red cherry shrimp or any other _Neocaridina heteropoda_, or a small power head.

Send me a PM.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what size powerhead are you looking for I have a few maxijets some where, and a maxijet 900-1200 with the eco mod.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm looking for something that moves about 300 gph, anywhere from 200 to 500 gph would work.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

OK, I have replanted all I have room for, and there is still a one gallon bag full. You don't need to trade anything, just don't make me throw it in the compost heap.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'm interested! where are you located?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

East side of White Rock Lake in Dallas.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'll pick up some as I'll be in dallas tomorrow.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

All gone, thread closed.


----------

